# DIS really slow/lagging this morning, or just me?



## MickeyMinnieMom

Guess the title says it all.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Guess the title says it all.


I'm having no issue.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

This site has been down for me on and off all morning; on more than one device...


----------



## chiisai

Cackyschmackers said:


> This site has been down for me on and off all morning; on more than one device...


Me too.  And search isn't working, at least for me.


----------



## Allison

The site was down earlier today while they worked on something.


----------



## mom2rtk

Down yesterday morning for an extended time, then again this morning, but for a shorter time.


----------



## goopysolelady

I'm currently having problems with this also.


----------



## usnuzuloose

It is very slow, I am trying to understand why. They work on the boards for 2 hours every night. Seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## mom2rtk

What the heck is going on with this site? The last couple days it has been ugly slow. This isn't about the ads since I have Adblock+. This is almost unusable.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

usnuzuloose said:


> It is very slow, I am trying to understand why. They work on the boards for 2 hours every night. Seems ridiculous to me.





mom2rtk said:


> What the heck is going on with this site? The last couple days it has been ugly slow. This isn't about the ads since I have Adblock+. This is almost unusable.



Same. I gave up yesterday and just came back to check now -- seems better so far...


----------



## mom2rtk

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Same. I gave up yesterday and just came back to check now -- seems better so far...


Glad yours seems better! But mine continues to be awful. I almost have to click on something then walk away and wait for it to load.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> Glad your seems better! But mine continues to be awful. I almost have to click on something then walk away and wait for it to load.


Good for a coffee break!!


----------



## vinotinto

I'm having issues with this too.  There are scripts running in the background that may not be DIS advertisers, slowing down the site. DIS site needs to figure out how to block all these scripts!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> Glad yours seems better! But mine continues to be awful. I almost have to click on something then walk away and wait for it to load.


I spoke too soon. Back to a slow crawl for me... I'm off. I'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## HarperLeigh

Yep, slow crawl here, too. Not worth the frustration or hassle. Off to other sites til they get it fixed.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Mine started slowing down yesterday, after Windows 10 forced a reboot.  I don't know if that's relevant, but just throwing it out there.  I'm using Firefox (current version) and have Adblock; again, in case that's relevant.


----------



## Planogirl

I've had this problem lately too. I open two windows now and do other things while the DIS slowly loads. It's weird.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Yeah.  I'm a 'tabs' girl, but essentially, I do the same.  I have to say, though, it's sporadic.  Sometimes it's fine.  Other times, I'm reading news while waiting for things to refresh or load.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

FigmentSpark said:


> Mine started slowing down yesterday, after Windows 10 forced a reboot.  I don't know if that's relevant, but just throwing it out there.  I'm using Firefox (current version) and have Adblock; again, in case that's relevant.


 ARRRRRGH!  It's taking forever to load pages when I navigate anywhere on the boards.

@WebmasterMaryJo - what's going on?


----------



## Pens Fan

It's been hit or miss for me for several days, but today it is pretty much unusable.  I also have Adblock + so it's not ads for me.  Frustrating!


----------



## chiisai

Taking about 25-30 seconds to get to a page after clicking link, for me, from phone.


----------



## Frozen2014

Ditto.  This thread even took a long time to open.  I'm on my phone now but I often notice on my browser, that the site gets stuck .  Not sure if it's related to all those ads and videos that try to run on the sides.


----------



## ibob52

*my high speed internet is loading at Dial-up speed ... *


----------



## HarperLeigh

Having pages take 30-40 seconds to load is inexcusable and makes the site unusable. I am on my PC, not mobile, and I know it isn't my computer. It is only this site.


----------



## disneynutz

Been slow for several days now plus I get those fake update your browser pop up messages.

 Bill


----------



## FlightlessDuck

*VERY SLOW today.
*
I don't think it's network related:



But the website takes quite a while to respond.  Opening this thread took 10 seconds.  Going to page 2 took 9.  Saving drafts is taking between 5 and 12 seconds.

(Adding this reply took 7.5.  Opening it to edit took 8.5)


----------



## mom2rtk

There are threads about this on the CB and TPAS as well.

It would be really nice if someone "in the know" would chime in with some feedback on it.


----------



## RangerPooh

I feel like I've traveled back to 1998 and am awaiting a dial up connection. 

Sorcerer Radio isn't performing much better today.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

The issue isn't the network connectivity, it's the webserver itself. The server is located in San Antonio (with no edge caching!) and it's responding to pings just fine, so we know the DC is ok. When analyzing the traffic between my client and the server, I see that there's a huge gap of 15-20 seconds following my SSL connection before I get the first response from the server. This time to first byte is 100% an issue with the application that's acting as a webserver (it looks like litespeed) that's hanging for some reason. Could be the application is out of memory, dumping lots of errors, handling too many requests, or who knows what else. What we know is that it's the very first response from the server that's problematic. None of the external resources or other site content are taking too long to load once disboards responds.

What's disappointing is the lack of communication here. Sysadmin competencies are questionable when an ongoing issue impacting users goes unaddressed for days.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Richard M Nixon said:


> The issue isn't the network connectivity, it's the webserver itself. The server is located in San Antonio (with no edge caching!) and it's responding to pings just fine, so we know the DC is ok. When analyzing the traffic between my client and the server, I see that there's a huge gap of 15-20 seconds following my SSL connection before I get the first response from the server. This time to first byte is 100% an issue with the application that's acting as a webserver (it looks like litespeed) that's hanging for some reason. Could be the application is out of memory, dumping lots of errors, handling too many requests, or who knows what else. What we know is that it's the very first response from the server that's problematic. None of the external resources or other site content are taking too long to load once disboards responds.
> 
> What's disappointing is the lack of communication here. Sysadmin competencies are questionable when an ongoing issue impacting users goes unaddressed for days.


Agree that lack of communication is extremely disappointing.  Maybe DIS should hire you... ....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Well, it was running real slow again this morning, but perked up late morning and has been running great all day.  

But, now it's back to taking 20+ seconds to go from page to page.


----------



## chiisai

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, it was running real slow again this morning, but perked up late morning and has been running great all day.
> 
> But, now it's back to taking 20+ seconds to go from page to page.



Same here.


----------



## gwynne

Many thanks @Richard M Nixon for your helpful explanation. 

This morning it's like the olden days of dial up.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

This is ridiculous now.

Slowed to a crawl multiple times throughout every day for days now
No response on here or elsewhere that I have seen from any admins
Unlike years ago, there are MANY options these days to get Disney news.  The above two points (along with already decreased traffic on this site) is getting close to making this board an option that I won't seek out much longer.


----------



## mom2rtk

And now it's back to normal again.

Some communication on this would sure be nice.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mom2rtk said:


> And now it's back to normal again.
> 
> Some communication on this would sure be nice.


I'm finding it up and down all day now.  

I'll log in and it's running (super) slow.  1/2 hour later - things are working great.  Then, it's back to 20+ second load time.

@WebmasterCorey , @WebmasterJackie , @WebmasterMaryJo  - any help?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm finding it up and down all day now.
> 
> I'll log in and it's running (super) slow.  1/2 hour later - things are working great.  Then, it's back to 20+ second load time.
> 
> @WebmasterCorey , @WebmasterJackie , @WebmasterMaryJo  - any help?



Sorry I can't really help here. This is a question for @WebmasterAlex or @WebmasterCorey


----------



## PrincessShmoo

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Sorry I can't really help here. This is a question for @WebmasterAlex or @WebmasterCorey


At least we got your attention


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

PrincessShmoo said:


> At least we got your attention



I saw one of your posts on the CB, and remembered you had tagged me.  lol


----------



## PrincessShmoo

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I saw one of your posts on the CB, and remembered you had tagged me.  lol


Well, I like to help keep things working around here, when I can.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Well, it's running slow again.  It was good this morning, but now it's taking 15-20 seconds to change pages.


----------



## mom2rtk

All right. Who flipped the switch again?


----------



## HarperLeigh

Hello? @WebmasterAlex @WebmasterCorey Why is no one either 1) addressing this issue or 2) fixing it?

As of 9:30am CST, the site is back to taking 20-30 seconds to load a page.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Well, I'm running good this morning....... let's see.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

And....., we're slogging through mud, again.  Was working good all day until about 15 minutes ago.  Now taking up to 20+ seconds to load pages.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

Anyone else having problems today.
Long time to load page.


----------



## chartle

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> Anyone else having problems today.
> Long time to load page.


yes


----------



## mom2rtk

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> Anyone else having problems today.
> Long time to load page.


Yep. Lots of problems again this morning.

Maybe one of the bots we have visiting can take a look at the problem for us.


----------



## where_else

Here, too! Off and on this last week - only a few times when it was normal.


mom2rtk said:


> Yep. Lots of problems again this morning.
> 
> Maybe one of the bots we have visiting can take a look at the problem for us.


----------



## hsmamainva

Yes!  And when I go to a thread, the page goes all the way to the bottom instantly...makes it nearly impossible to read the individual posts.


----------



## chartle

hsmamainva said:


> Yes!  And when I go to a thread, the page goes all the way to the bottom instantly...makes it nearly impossible to read the individual posts.



Yes and I'm also getting video ads that autoplay again, sometimes 2 overlapping if the same ad pops up in 2 of the 3 windows.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes extremely slow!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Yes, really slow this morning.

@WebmasterCorey @WebmasterAlex - any help?


----------



## WebmasterAlex

How does it seem right now? It's running fine for me and all the servers are looking good


----------



## PrincessShmoo

WebmasterAlex said:


> How does it seem right now? It's running fine for me and all the servers are looking good


Much better.  Went through a little period shortly after I posted where it was running good.  Then would slow down (not as much as before, but still slow).  Then back to good.  Then back to 20+ seconds for page loading.  Been running good for about the last couple of hours.

Thank you.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Realfoodfans

WebmasterAlex said:


> How does it seem right now? It's running fine for me and all the servers are looking good


Running fine for me too this morning- so much better - thank you Alex.


----------



## mom2rtk

Realfoodfans said:


> Running fine for me too this morning- so much better - thank you Alex.


Mine was working fine for a bit this morning........ now back to slow as molasses again.


----------



## where_else

mom2rtk said:


> Mine was working fine for a bit this morning........ now back to slow as molasses again.


Good yesterday afternoon - slow again now.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

Scrolling to see comments are getting bad. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Realfoodfans

mom2rtk said:


> Mine was working fine for a bit this morning........ now back to slow as molasses again.


Just come home from Harvest Festival at church and disappointed very sloooooooow again


----------



## chartle

Its fine for me.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Yeah, it's back to s-l-o-w   

Was running good last night, but this morning not so much.


----------



## chartle

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yeah, it's back to s-l-o-w
> 
> Was running good last night, but this morning not so much.



Not for me. When I would hit Reply on your post before it would take more than 5 seconds of so before your quoted post to show up. Now it instantly.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

chartle said:


> Not for me. When I would hit Reply on your post before it would take more than 5 seconds of so before your quoted post to show up. Now it instantly.


Yes, it's back to running as it should.  My post was 3 hours ago.  3 hours ago, it was running slow (for me).


----------



## Meriweather

slow again this morning


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Meriweather said:


> slow again this morning


Yeah.  When I logged in about 1/2 hour ago, it seemed to be doing OK.  But, it's started running slow again....

I wish they could fix this...It's really draining to have to wait to go page to page, or anything else, every day.  

@WebmasterAlex, can it be fixed?  Or are we stuck with maddening slow, sluggish boards forever?


----------



## chartle

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yeah.  When I logged in about 1/2 hour ago, it seemed to be doing OK.  But, it's started running slow again....
> 
> I wish they could fix this...It's really draining to have to wait to go page to page, or anything else, every day.
> 
> @WebmasterAlex, can it be fixed?  Or are we stuck with maddening slow, sluggish boards forever?



Yep even slower I think


----------



## pooh'smate

Today it is working slower then it ever has for me


----------



## gwynne

pooh'smate said:


> Today it is working slower then it ever has for me


Same for me.  I hope they can figure out what the issues are.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

2:14PM EDT:

ping time to 108.171.164.208:  28ms

Time it took to load this page:  9.85s

Time it took for edit-inline to respond to edit this post:  8.89s.  (Time it took to save that edit:  7.72s)


----------



## FlightlessDuck

I just tested https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-really-slow-lagging-this-morning-or-just-me.3623153/page-4 with the Full Page test in Pingdom Tools.

This specific test was done on September 25 at 14:20:12 from San Jose, California, USA. The web page took 19.24 s to load, used 615 requests, and weighed in at 3.8 MB.

The Google Page Speed performance grade for this web page is 80/100.

There’s a ton of more information you can check out here: https://tools.pingdom.com/#!/c6Bzn6...agging-this-morning-or-just-me.3623153/page-4


----------



## PrincessShmoo

FlightlessDuck said:


> I just tested https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-really-slow-lagging-this-morning-or-just-me.3623153/page-4 with the Full Page test in Pingdom Tools.
> 
> This specific test was done on September 25 at 14:20:12 from San Jose, California, USA. The web page took 19.24 s to load, used 615 requests, and weighed in at 3.8 MB.
> 
> The Google Page Speed performance grade for this web page is 80/100.
> 
> There’s a ton of more information you can check out here: https://tools.pingdom.com/#!/c6Bzn6...agging-this-morning-or-just-me.3623153/page-4


Yeah, that's all well and good.  But it's just flying over my head what you're talking about here.  .  Not everyone understands how this all works.  We only know it works (sometimes).

That said, it looks like things have gotten faster here (currently).  Was able to load pages immediately, and quote your post right away.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Well, after a couple of hours of running good, we're (well, *I'm*) back to a slow board again.


----------



## ibob52

*I have some patience but today it is so slow .. again*


----------



## hsmamainva

VERY slow again today....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

And now it's back to "normal" (whatever that may be) again.


----------



## chartle

PrincessShmoo said:


> And now it's back to "normal" (whatever that may be) again.



Now semi slow I judge it by how long it takes to load your post in my reply.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

chartle said:


> Now semi slow I judge it by how long it takes to load your post in my reply.


Well, I'm back running slow, again!  15-20 seconds to load a page.  Makes communicating here a real pain in the neck.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Today's morning report:

When I logged in this morning and went immediately to DISboards I was quite happy.  But it only lasted about 5 minutes.  Now it's back to taking 15 seconds or so to load pages.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Afternoon:  Started running much better around 3 hours ago (for me).  Would be nice if it would stay that way.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

7:42am EST and slow again .
Why??


----------



## mom2rtk

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> 7:42am EST and slow again .
> Why??


Nobody has addressed that for us.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

I hope they figure it out soon.  It's almost to the point of unusable.


----------



## AngiTN

WebmasterAlex said:


> How does it seem right now? It's running fine for me and all the servers are looking good


The speed problems definitely come and go. It's hit and miss, one time I'll get on and it's working normal then the next time, it's like dial up speed
Which is why I'm sure it's making it hard to determine why it's happening.
Maybe somewhere there's a log that shows when it slows down, or someone has a time when the slow downs start and someone can compare them to a performance database to see if something matches up?
There's got to be a connection somewhere, just a matter of finding it, hopefully.
Who's good at playing connect the dots?

This morning (9/27, 8:30 am+, which is when I got on, it's slow for certain)


----------



## sunshine girl

Slow for me also, today and in recent days. 

In firefox my browser says "transferring data from ad. doubleclick. net" ... "connecting to pixel. ad. mlnadvertising. com" ... "waiting for trk. vidible. tv" ... "transferring data from pr-bh. ybp. yahoo. com" ... "waiting for event. spotxchange. com" ... "waiting for convnjmp. taboola. com"... etc., etc., etc. (I added spaces in the urls to avoid posting links) happening constantly.  The page never stops loading unless I manually stop it.


----------



## mom2rtk

sunshine girl said:


> Slow for me also, today and in recent days.
> 
> In firefox my browser says "transferring data from ad. doubleclick. net" ... "connecting to pixel. ad. mlnadvertising. com" ... "waiting for trk. vidible. tv" ... "transferring data from pr-bh. ybp. yahoo. com" ... "waiting for event. spotxchange. com" ... "waiting for convnjmp. taboola. com"... etc., etc., etc. (I added spaces in the urls to avoid posting links) happening constantly.  The page never stops loading unless I manually stop it.


Do you have an ad blocker?


----------



## paults

off and on last 3 days. I put the mouse on a thread and all it does is say ( loading). There is not info on the thread I pick


----------



## sunshine girl

mom2rtk said:


> Do you have an ad blocker?



No because I usually don't mind the ads and even find the targeted ads useful sometimes (crazy, I know) ... but I'll go ahead and activate one for when I browse the Disboards!

Edit - right after I posted about the slow site, it improved and got much faster (I did not install an ad blocker).  I _did _then go ahead and try and ad blocker, and it resolved my neverending-page-loading issue and seems to help w/ speed also.  Who knows!


----------



## AngiTN

mom2rtk said:


> Do you have an ad blocker?


I have one and it doesn't fix this issue.


----------



## mom2rtk

AngiTN said:


> I have one and it doesn't fix this issue.


Yes, I understand that. Same here. But if you read through the PP's prior post it appeared that she might be suffering from both problems.


sunshine girl said:


> No because I usually don't mind the ads and even find the targeted ads useful sometimes (crazy, I know) ... but I'll go ahead and activate one for when I browse the Disboards!
> 
> Edit - right after I posted about the slow site, it improved and got much faster (I did not install an ad blocker).  I _did _then go ahead and try and ad blocker, and it resolved my neverending-page-loading issue and seems to help w/ speed also.  Who knows!


So glad it helped some. Don't be shocked if the issue with slow page loading continues off and on for now. Nobody has really addressed with us what that issue is but it's only been going on for a few weeks, and I'd still like to think it's something they can fix.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

sunshine girl said:


> No because I usually don't mind the ads and even find the targeted ads useful sometimes (crazy, I know) ... but I'll go ahead and activate one for when I browse the
> 
> Edit - right after I posted about the slow site, it improved and got much faster (I did not install an ad blocker).  I _did _then go ahead and try and ad blocker, and it resolved my neverending-page-loading issue and seems to help w/ speed also.  Who knows!



Which Ad Blocker did you use. TIA


----------



## AngiTN

sunshine girl said:


> No because I usually don't mind the ads and even find the targeted ads useful sometimes (crazy, I know) ... but I'll go ahead and activate one for when I browse the Disboards!
> 
> Edit - right after I posted about the slow site, it improved and got much faster (I did not install an ad blocker).  I _did _then go ahead and try and ad blocker, and it resolved my neverending-page-loading issue and seems to help w/ speed also.  Who knows!


I noticed it got better for about 5 min or 10 min span. Then right back to lagging.


----------



## AngiTN

Not who you asked but I'll give input, I've used Adblock Plus for years and really like it. Tried several before settling on this one


Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> Which Ad Blocker did you use. TIA


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OK, I just don't get it, the boards have been alternating between 20 second load time to immediately loading every 2-3 minutes for the last 2 hours.

Hopefully, that means they're working on it.  Hopefully.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

*P-L-E-A-S-E*, @WebmasterAlex or @WebmasterCorey can this be fixed? (begging on knees)

It's now taking up to 30 seconds to load pages.


----------



## NeuroCindy

It's slow again for me.  10-20 seconds to load a page.  While it's waiting in the corner it says "waiting for www.disboards.com".


----------



## robinb

I'm glad I'm not the only one!  The boards are very slow for me.  I thought it might be my ad blocker but it's just as slow when I turn it off.

I also have to click on "post reply" more than once about 90% of the time.  The double click started about a month ago.


----------



## sunshine girl

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> Which Ad Blocker did you use. TIA



Sorry I missed your message - the Alerts are also not working correctly for me, I don't always get alerts!  I also use Adblocker Plus.

And as others have noted, the site sped up temporarily for me, and then went back to lagging again.  And then sped up. Seems pretty random.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Problem is every time I check them they seem to be fine. Servers are running well with no high loads. It's almost like people on certain ISP's are having issues. Let's try this, if you are having issues please post when, your ISP and location like
10am Comcast Chicago maybe we can find a pattern


----------



## chartle

WebmasterAlex said:


> Problem is every time I check them they seem to be fine. Servers are running well with no high loads. It's almost like people on certain ISP's are having issues. Let's try this, if you are having issues please post when, your ISP and location like
> 10am Comcast Chicago maybe we can find a pattern



Verizon Pittsburgh 10:36

When I replied the little waiting bars in the top right flashed ten or so times. Usually I never see them.


----------



## chartle

WebmasterAlex said:


> Problem is every time I check them they seem to be fine. Servers are running well with no high loads. It's almost like people on certain ISP's are having issues. Let's try this, if you are having issues please post when, your ISP and location like
> 10am Comcast Chicago maybe we can find a pattern



Ok going to bed now but still the exact same slowness at 10:48.

Oh and it also happens at my work where we get service from Level 3  through Comcast fiber direct into network the closet.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

WebmasterAlex said:


> Problem is every time I check them they seem to be fine. Servers are running well with no high loads. It's almost like people on certain ISP's are having issues. Let's try this, if you are having issues please post when, your ISP and location like
> 10am Comcast Chicago maybe we can find a pattern


7:50pm Pacific time - Los Angeles Area, and, since I'm not computer savvy I had to ask hubby what our ISP is - AT &T
 It's taking up to 30 seconds to load pages now.....

Also, if it helps, I'm using Windows 7 on Chrome.


----------



## chartle

PrincessShmoo said:


> 7:50pm Pacific time - Los Angeles Area, and, since I'm not computer savvy I had to ask hubby what our ISP is - AT &T
> It's taking up to 30 seconds to load pages now.....
> 
> Also, if it helps, I'm using Windows 7 on Chrome.



Ok at work and its back to being  fast. at 8:46.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

9:40 am LA area AT&T 
running good this morning.


----------



## chartle

1:49 PM Pittsburgh at work also running fine


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

Very slow-- all day; 1:05pm, Houston, Comcast Business


----------



## Helen Gregson

Very slow. 1:09pm CT, Milwaukee, WI. AT&T Uverse.


----------



## chartle

chartle said:


> 1:49 PM Pittsburgh at work also running fine



 2:31 pm at work. when I hit the Smiles button it took 4 or 5 seconds before that started to appear and then they slowly populated the window.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

3:24pm Pacific time LA area AT&T

Starting to lag a bit - 5-6 seconds to load pages.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

3:45pm Pacific LA AT&T

15-20 seconds to load pages.


----------



## BuzzLiteyear

WebmasterAlex said:


> Problem is every time I check them they seem to be fine. Servers are running well with no high loads. It's almost like people on certain ISP's are having issues. Let's try this, if you are having issues please post when, your ISP and location like
> 10am Comcast Chicago maybe we can find a pattern



8:30pm Spectrum Western NY(Buffalo-ish) 70 Megabits download 40 ms ping


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I give up for today.....still slow
8:00pm Pacific LA AT&T


----------



## IrishNYC

Very slow, all day every day since around September 11-12.  

I’m usually on Safari (both desktop and mobile) in NYC, all times of day, ISP Spectrum. 

But, I’ve also accessed the boards recently on Disney World park and resort WiFi. 

I’ve also tried on Sprint LTE, Safari mobile, same results.


----------



## Kitty 34

Going pretty good right now for me.......fingers crossed!!


----------



## usnuzuloose

I live in CA. It has been very slow and it is frustrating. It is taking to long to load or even post at the rate. I am on Chrome.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Just checking in - running great currently, but I wasn't on this morning.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Uh-oh.... just started slowing down.  Taking 5-10 seconds to load pages again.  2:18pm LA AT&T


----------



## where_else

Fine this morning - slow now 
Mid-Michigan Spectrum


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Now hitting 15-20 seconds to load....


----------



## E&Cmom

Worked great this morning.

Now has slowed down again.

I am in Canada....Vancouver area.


----------



## BLLB

8:16 pm EST, Spectrum North East Ohio very slow


----------



## PrincessShmoo

5:50pm LA AT&T  load time on pages is anywhere from 10-30 seconds, with an occasional (rare) immediate loading.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Oh my gosh!  My screen flickered and now the boards are running at lightening speed!

Hope that means they found the problem.


----------



## AquamarineSteph

Still having issues.  12:26 am CST


----------



## chartle

AquamarineSteph said:


> Still having issues.  12:26 am CST



9:12 verizion fios pittsburgh ok


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

11:56am EST.  Slow again.  Takes almost 2 minutes to load a thread.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Guess it was wishful thinking on my part.  9:00 am LA time AT&T  taking 10-15 seconds to load pages again.


----------



## chartle

chartle said:


> 9:12 verizion fios pittsburgh ok



8:01 PM Pittsburgh Fios doing good

As for doing a ping test, every time I've done it it comes back around 30 ms.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Just checking in.  This morning it was a little glitchy - random slow loads (5-10 second) and then doing fine.

Been working well for the last 3-4 hours.

Hope I didn't jinx it by saying that


----------



## Robo

PrincessShmoo said:


> Just checking in.  This morning it was a little glitchy - random slow loads (5-10 second) and then doing fine.
> 
> Been working well for the last 3-4 hours.
> 
> Hope I didn't jinx it by saying that



Well, it's been many days since the above post, and I've had no lengthy slow-downs since.
Things look to be normal.

Thanks to whomever did whichever to whatever!


----------



## paults

Wednesday, 10/11/17 at 5:25 pm still taking a long time to load.


----------



## Meriweather

Seems all fixed to me....hope it stays that way


----------

